# Boat Repair - Outboard - Rome, GA



## ccwonka (May 21, 2008)

I'm in Rome GA and have NO CLUE who to take this thing to, anyone have a marina or outboard mechanic they trust somewhere between Alatoona and Lake Weiss?

I have a newly traded 115 Evinrude outboard, needs attention on the tilt & trim, and I suspect that the hotfoot is not properly adjusted . . . HELP!

CC


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 21, 2008)

go just south of you and see member 5basslimit in kennesaw,  he will get you taken care of


----------



## robertyb (May 21, 2008)

Spring Creek Marine
6185 County Road 22
Centre, AL 35960
Phone: (256) 475-3212 

On Cave Spring side of the lake heading towards Pruitts.


----------



## Acrey (May 25, 2008)

I use to deliver ups to a guy behind wax lake on abrams rd, his name is Jerry Nelson his number is 706-232-5870. Thats what he does for a living is repairing boats, I like him.


----------



## chattooga3 (May 25, 2008)

STRICKLANDS OUTBOARD SERVICE 
Back Penn Road
Summerville Ga,
706-857-1819


----------

